# Trivia 11/28



## luckytrim (Nov 28, 2019)

trivia 11/28




DID YOU KNOW...
the average trick-or-treat bucket/bag is filled with anywhere  from 3,500 to
7,000 calories worth of candy.

1. What musical has songs called "Bali Ha'i" and "I'm Gonna  Wash That Man
Right Outa My Hair"?
2. On what religious holiday was Abraham Lincoln  shot?
3. Oldie but Goodie Dept ;
Can you list the eight ingredients used to concoct V8 juice  ??
Give me six for credit...
4. In which Charles Boyer film does he try to convince Ingrid  Bergman that
she is going insane?
(Hint ; One Word - The title has to do with luminosity  )
5. Joseph Smith wanted to have a 'holy city' in America, but  what did he
want to call it?
(Hint; One word - Translates to 'City of God...)
6. King Henry VIII, Queen Elizabeth I, and Edward VI all came  from what
British monarchical houses ?
  a. - Stuart
  b. - Tudor
  c. - Wessex
  d. - Plantagenet
7. A Triangle has three, an Octagon has eight ; How many does  a Apeirogon 
have ?
  a. - 16
  b. - 32
  c. - 64
  d. - Unlimited number
8. Strange words are these ; Monotremes
Monotremes are the only mammals that .............. what  ?

TRUTH OR CRAP ??
Rockhampton, Queensland, Australia  claims the title of "The  Shark Tooth
Capital of the World" due to the large number of fossilized  shark teeth
found along its beaches every year.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
1.  South Pacific
2. Good Friday
3. Tomatoes, carrots, celery, Beets, Parsley, Lettuce,  Watercress, Spinach
4. 'Gaslight'
5. Zion
6. - b
7. - d
8. ....Lay Eggs

CRAP !!
Venice, Florida claims the title of "The Shark Tooth Capital  of the World"
due to the large number of fossilized shark teeth found along  its beaches
every year. The Shark Tooth Festival happens every April with  vendors
selling arts, crafts and of course fossilized shark teeth.


----------

